# Anubias bolvinianus????



## AquaLung (Dec 8, 2004)

This one, I was told, is an "Anubias bolvinianus". Is that correct?


----------



## lowcoaster (Dec 6, 2004)

No---it looks like some kind of Sword with a long root crown---you need to find another store!!!!!


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Never heard of Anubias Bolviniaus.


----------



## AquaLung (Dec 8, 2004)

Makes sense. The root growth is too dense to be a rhizome, right?


----------

